# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  what jobs do pro-bodybuilders do?

## bulkmeUP

just wondering if anyone knows the daily job pro-bodybuilders do for a living.. we all know ronnie's a cop, but what about the others??

I dont know how most of them find time to eat  :Don't know:

----------


## BigDude

Ronnie's not a cop anymore.. many of them are personal trainers. Some of them are bouncers. Other do odd jobs. Some deal steroids , and some are bitches for rich sugar daddies. Not exactly the most glamorous careers unless you're TOP10 body builder, but many body builders are willing to compromise that part of the life for body building, and admiration you get for having an unreal physique.

----------


## saboudian

i thought ronnie was still a cop in the reserves, works like a few days a month or something like that. i've also heard alot of bodybuilders will strip at gay clubs, supposedly it pays alot.

----------


## BigDude

Yeah, I also heard Ronnie still does police work few days a month, but that's not really "what he does". He gets nice bucks from body building these days, and being a police is not exactly his "profession" anymore. But he's an exception; for every successful pro bodybuilder there's thousands of other who compromise their lives, and actually never make it. But hey, no one said it's an easy sport.

I've competed in amateur shows, and body building has been only an expense to me. But it's worth it, I think. Many guys just take it to extremes and have to find methods to fund it. GH and stuff like that is expensive, and as long as there's no support from the general public, there will be no money. At that point, any source of money is fine; sad but true. Not to say that there's no body builders doing 'normal stuff'.

----------


## Warrior

I believe many of them make their "real" cash promoting products and doing adverisement shoots and endorsements. They don't make a killin' in prize money and doing Olympia events - Joe gets a lot of that  :Wink/Grin:  .

----------


## ECKO 747

I know alot of the BB even some top pros are strapped for cash and end up doing wierd shittt.... But then u get guys like Shawn Ray and Flex Wheeler.... Both of 'em have dope mini mansions and I know Flex has at least 3 cars (Benz s-class, Excursion, Navigator)...As for Shawn I know he supposedly owns a Lamborgini and is always floss'n cash....So I guess if U are a least in the top 10 or better yet top 5, U are set cause of endorsments, appearances, BB & steriod seminars.... Flex one-on-one consultaiton fee is upwards of $1000 per hour!!!! now who the hell is stupid enough to lay that much cash? Apparently a lot of idots out there.

----------


## ECKO 747

This is Flex's navigator.... This is a car worh a lil over US $ 50,000....

----------


## ECKO 747

See the 22' rims on the Navi ? Those look like lexingtons, Any howz those are at least US $ 15,000 for a set of 4. And the custom detailing Job would have easily run flex a min of $ 4000.....

----------


## BigDude

Yeah, Flex and Shawn are exceptions, besides Shawn's parents are really rich, he'd be rolling in money anyways.

----------


## decadbal

hey, whatever they do, its cool, and no one should judge them, we all have done something wrong, and all sins are equal. atleast they have the love for something to comprise something of theirs. not alot of ppl will, they will just say some lame ass excuse bout morals or some shit.

----------


## ripsid

Just from what I've seen and learned is they do tons of personal appearences! I mean guest posing, product endorsements at shows, autograph sessions, and meet and greets are non stop! 
The whole business is F*D if you aske me, these guys in gh alone have to be struggling to break even off of there contest winnings. 
The seedy side is just nasty! The pimping them selves off and dealing is sad! Weider sure doesn't mind taking all that cash though does he! 

SID

----------


## symatech

maybe its just me but if i had 50g to spend on a ride it would not be a navigator with stars on the side. And I wonder if Ronnie has ever busted someone for drug abuse, and if he did do you think he considered the irony in that? but i agree we shouldnt -and i dont- judge any of them. What they do on their on time is their business. They live the lives they choose, as do we.

----------


## BIG R

All of this is probably true and more. it is a screwed up buisness. For some the sacrifice is everything.

R

----------


## ripsid

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/undercover.htm

This is written by an IFBB Pro who doesn't use his name, there are 17 articles and in 16 I believe he talks about how some of the pro's dance at parties for like 1000 for 20 mins. He presses upon points throughout the articles, and some of it's dissipointing (gay porn and such)

SID

----------


## Za_S|ick

Speaking of this column, does anybody has any ideea who this guy is?

----------


## ripsid

Well he said in #17 that he has NOT finished behind Lee Priest in any contest so unless he's lieing he could be any number, but not that many! Hell, maybe even a Cutler?....

SID!

----------


## Za_S|ick

Yeah, but he also said that he's in the business for about 12-13 years, I don't remember exactly. I don't know if Cutler has been for so long....

PS: You could add to your signature "Nu stiu surse, asa ca nu intreba!"  :Smilie:

----------


## ripsid

> Yeah, but he also said that he's in the business for about 12-13 years, I don't remember exactly. I don't know if Cutler has been for so long....
> 
> PS: You could add to your signature "Nu stiu surse, asa ca nu intreba!"


I didn't hear the 12-13 years part, so that adds to it! Hell shawn ray? or one of the guys that are getting out? 

What langauge is "Nu stiu surse, asa ca nu intreba!"

----------


## Za_S|ick

Well, I don't think he's Shawn Ray because he says in one of the columns that a pro who's last name rimes with gay is a top poser for gays! And Ray rimes with gay? 

That's romanian language, it means I KNOW NO SOURCES SO DON'T ASK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

Thanks man!

How about Paul Dillet? Flex, no... it's tough trying to find out....

SID

----------


## Za_S|ick

Yeah, I really don't have a clue. He seems like a smart guy and Dillet doesn't seem so, in my opinion.  :Smilie: 
I am very curios too who he is, I hope we'll find out eventually.

----------


## jtimm927

the person in the bodybuilding.com article says mate so hes gotta be australian...lee priest maybe.

----------


## sir20

> hey, whatever they do, its cool, and no one should judge them, we all have done something wrong, and all sins are equal. atleast they have the love for something to comprise something of theirs. not alot of ppl will, they will just say some lame ass excuse bout morals or some ****.


You are absolutely wrong. It is disgusting to se what low degrees people fall to just to acheive their goals. If everyone start doing that this world would become a living hell. In short "the goals does not justify the means".  :Smilie:

----------


## objective33

> You are absolutely wrong. It is disgusting to se what low degrees people fall to just to acheive their goals. If everyone start doing that this world would become a living hell. In short "the goals does not justify the means".


I think I figured out who wrote the article. Nasser el Sonbaty seems pretty obvious to me.

----------


## LbforLb152

Funny stuff. Hoping a bodybuilders job in the ifbb is to bodybuild and bring their best body to the stage, represent for their team and win and make enough money doing other things that also deal within the bb world world in order to live comfortably. Thats all I would want.

----------

